

Facebook acquires Hot Potato  - agconway
http://blog.hotpotato.com/post/982892868/weve-moved-to-facebook

======
jm3
Meet the new Facebook Places team!

~~~
redorb
facebook said they have been working on places for 8 months or so / Techcrunch
reported hotpotatoe being acquired about a month ago...

If they kept the secret for 7 months I would be impressed; perhaps a talent
acquisition to work on places (and some added IP)

------
eam
Congratulations!

>"Facebook is still small"

Is that an understatement?

------
acqq
Anybody to explain what was Hot Potato site anyway? I see it's a site where
you register and post stuff. But what was unique for it?

~~~
apgwoz
It started out as a way to talk about events that were happening now. So,
you'd more or less check into an event and be able to converse. Then, it
turned into another twitter clone, where you could post what you were doing,
listening too, whatever, and then you could have inline conversations about
it. Nothing terribly exciting, but enough to get the attention of Facebook.
I'm guessing this was all for talent and nothing more.

------
niico
Is it true they are shutting them down?

~~~
poobox
[http://blog.hotpotato.com/post/982892868/weve-moved-to-
faceb...](http://blog.hotpotato.com/post/982892868/weve-moved-to-facebook)

that's what they say in their blog about it. No new registrations, a path to
download your data, and shut down in about a month.

~~~
niico
probably they are going to use their core engine or something like that. or
probably not. who knows...

